# How to actually measure maxilla and forward growth



## KrissKross (Jan 8, 2019)

Can we get some experts in here to explain real simple how to do it?


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 8, 2019)

tinder matches per hour


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jan 8, 2019)

This video explains it peetty well. Jfl if you have a recessed maxilla


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 8, 2019)

take a cephalogram and show it to an orthodontist. I can probably post mine someday when i go to my hometown because its there but they were all im normal range
dont look for orthodontist per se, look for a maxfac surgeon


----------



## SHARK (Jan 8, 2019)

I have a recessed maxilla but a protruding chin. It looks so gross


----------



## Nibba (Jan 8, 2019)

SHARK said:


> I have a recessed maxilla but a protruding chin. It looks so gross


Moonface


----------



## dodt (Jan 8, 2019)

I have 56 deg, is it over?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 8, 2019)

Lateral canthus to edge of lips. Simple as that


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 8, 2019)

SHARK said:


> I have a recessed maxilla but a protruding chin. It looks so gross


I have the opposite idk what's worse honestly


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 8, 2019)

Anteface is a meme, you just look like a chimp.


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Oct 25, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Can we get some experts in here to explain real simple how to do it?


Hey where is that thread where the comment was "normies measure their cocks while us blackpilled kings measure our maxillas"

@KrissKross


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 25, 2020)

Itstime789 said:


> Hey where is that thread where the comment was "normies measure their cocks while us blackpilled kings measure our maxillas"
> 
> @KrissKross


https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-measure-a-recessed-maxilla.122146/post-2064846


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Oct 25, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-measure-a-recessed-maxilla.122146/post-2064846


love you bro


----------



## Agendum (Oct 25, 2020)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Anteface is a meme, you just look like a chimp.


Reject recession, return to Monke.


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Oct 25, 2020)

sorrowfulsad said:


> This video explains it peetty well. Jfl if you have a recessed maxilla




So TubofLord is an example of a very strong maxilla?


----------

